# Chicago Show?



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone ever been to the monthly show out in Wheaton, IL? (http://www.greatmidwesttrainshow.com/) If so, are there any G scale products available for, dare I say, "swap meet" prices?

It's about a 2 hour drive for me; I've never been. But if deals can be found I might be tempted to go to the next one.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I attend that show at least 6 times a year and it's a kind of hit & miss with large scale stuff. There's usually some items and every once and awhile somebody shows up with a bunch of stuff. The one and only large scale dealer pulled out last Dec. because of slow sales.
Chuck


----------

